# How much time?



## MiniMink (Jul 30, 2010)

Hello! Just wondering... How much time do you good furs spend drawing? Do you draw everyday? How long during those days? How long it takes you to complete a project once you've started, etc


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 30, 2010)

MiniMink said:


> good furs


 
The only good fur is a dead fur.

Actual answer: How long is a piece of string? I don't think it's possible to give any measurement of time to something that is completely random. I, for one, spend forever on very simple things and draw infrequently, whenever the mood takes me. Some people are fairly organised and some are extremely quick, some are both. Most are neither. But then again I'm not a "good" artist compared to most members so I can't really say.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm not sure I want to answer this question since I'm an artist.


----------



## FireFeathers (Jul 31, 2010)

I draw constantly; today as an example, I sculpted for 2 hours, and digitally painted for 3.  I'll be sketchin before bed. Tomarrow I'll be working the entire day on art; but then again, this is my job now, so I may not be the best judge of average. Most people are not as stupid as I am, and have more things occupying thier day. Like actual work, lol. 


Digital pictures take me anywhere from 8 hours to 20, depending on complexity.


----------



## Zenia (Jul 31, 2010)

I draw all the time. Even if it is little doodles. A doodle can take 5 minutes... all the way up to a pic like in my sig can take several hours.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't draw every day (I probably should, though), but when I draw it's usually for at least an hour, often several - I hate having half-finished stuff around, so at the very least I'll get a "stage" done, ie sketching, inking, coloring, before I put something aside. Digitally inking and coloring something takes me 1-2 hours per character, typically, while 2 hours is usually enough to go all the way through the process on traditionally-colored pieces. In a week I've typically spent at _least_3-6 hours on art (webcomic) the last few months, plus whatever I've spent on one-off pieces, and that'll be jumping up to probably twice that now that I've taken on some more obligations.

In addition to this I typically spend an average of an hour or more a day writing. I'm insane.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 31, 2010)

I generally spend most of my day drawing, unless I'm owning faces in some game or another, or trolling on some forum, or at school. Even at school I doodle in my sketchbook.


----------



## Aden (Jul 31, 2010)

Almost never - maybe once a month or more if I'm lucky. Too afraid of failure. Go me.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 31, 2010)

Since it takes me about 20 hours or so to finish a single picture, I generally don't draw _often_. Maybe once a month or so, because while I get bitten by the art bug, I can't really be bothered to put that much time into something, especially if I've just had a few that didn't work out all that well.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 31, 2010)

Every couple of days and for a few hours.

If I did more drawing, I might get some serious improvement down, but I have short attention spans and I don't feel the urge to keep drawing. Or I get the urge to draw, something set in my mind that I want to put down in Photoshop, and the reality doesn't match the imagination and I give up for a few days.


----------



## SwingandaMiss (Jul 31, 2010)

The second I'm done with my math homework, I'll be sketching, painting and rendering non-stop for the next week.


----------



## Subrosa (Aug 2, 2010)

I have work and uni, that coupleled with everyday stuff, exercise and time to relax I still spend about 2hrs drawing a day minimum. Probably why I have multiple Uni assignments with no work done.

Anyway draw as much as you can really learn about different techniques and try different things, experimenting is fun and it broadens your artistic spectrum.


----------



## Drake_TigerClaw (Aug 5, 2010)

I usually try to draw in the afternoon or at night. Sometimes for a couple hours sometimes all night. It's taken me from between 3 hours to 8 hours to complete one finished thing, and that can be broken up over days and weeks. Random doodles usually take between 10 minutes and an hour. Writing is a recent thing for me, it typically takes me a few days to put a 6-7 page chapter together. *shrug* People work at their own pace though, some people take many many hours some people do stuff in under an hour. The time isn't so much important as the satisfaction with the final result.


----------



## Apull (Aug 7, 2010)

every day and then some
and it's still not enough


----------

